# Official Game Thread: Chicago Bulls @ Sacramento Kings 9:30PM CST TNT



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

*Re: Bulls.com game notes Bulls/Sac*

<div id="gameHeader" style="width:600" xmlns:fo="http://www.w3.org/1999/XSL/Format">
<h1 id="gametitle" style="text-align:center; color:#663399"></h1>
<p style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.bulls.com"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/chi_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/chi/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Bulls.htm" style="color:black">KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td><td><span style="font-weight: bold"> vs. </span></td><td><table cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" border="0"><tr><td style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.nba.com/kings/"><img border="0" src="http://espn.go.com/i/nba/clubhouse/sac_logo.gif"></a></td></tr><tr><td><font style="font-size:x-small; color:black; font-weight:bold">Team Stats: <a href="http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/sac/stats" style="color:black">Yahoo</a> | <a href="http://www.knickerblogger.net/stats/2006/jh_Kings.htm" style="color:black"> KB</a></font></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></p><div id="seasonRecord"><p style="text-align:center; font-weight:bold">Season Records<br><span style="color:#ff0000">Chicago Bulls(21 - 27) (11 - 14 on road)</span><span style="font-weight:bold"> @ </span><span style="color: #663399">Sacramento Kings(21 - 27) (15 - 11 @ home)</span></p></div><div id="arenaview" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.arcoarena.com/"><img src="http://www.fkrohn.com/images_sights_of_sacto_1/arco_600x330.jpg" border="0"></a></div><div id="arenainfo" style="text-align:center"><a href="http://www.arcoarena.com/" style="color:black"><span style="font-weight:bold">Arco Arena</span></a><span style="font-weight:bold">, Sacramento, CA, February 9, 2006</span></div>
<div id="gamestart" style="text-align:center">Chicago Bulls @ Sacramento Kings 9:30PM CST TNT</div><br><div id="startinglineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #663399; font-weight:bold">STARTING LINEUPS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_bibby" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_mike_bibby.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/mike_bibby"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Mike Bibby<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arizona</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_martin" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kevin_martin.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kevin_martin"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kevin Martin<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SG - 6' 7'' - Western Carolina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ron_artest" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ron_artest.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ron_artest"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ron Artest<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - St John's</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kenny_thomas" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kenny_thomas.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kenny_thomas"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kenny Thomas<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 7'' - New Mexico</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brad_miller" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_brad_miller.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brad_miller"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Brad Miller<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 0'' - Purdue</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_kirk_hinrich.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/kirk_hinrich"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Kirk Hinrich<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - Kansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_ben_gordon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/ben_gordon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Ben Gordon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">G - 6' 3'' - UCONN</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_luol_deng.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/luol_deng"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Luol Deng<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 9'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/bulls/harrington_140_041027.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/othella_harrington"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Othella Harrington<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 9'' - Georgetown</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_tyson_chandler.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/tyson_chandler"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Tyson Chandler<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">C - 7' 1'' - Domengiez HS</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
<div id="benchlineups" style="text-align:center">
<div style="border: thick double #663399; font-weight:bold">KEY BENCH PLAYERS</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shareef_abdur-rahim" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_shareef_abdur-rahim.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/shareef_abdur-rahim"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Shareef Abdur-Rahim<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">F - 6' 9'' - California</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/francisco_garcia" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_francisco_garcia.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/francisco_garcia"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Francisco Garcia<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">GF - 6' 7'' - Louisville</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brian_skinner" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_brian_skinner.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/brian_skinner"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Brian Skinner<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">FC - 6' 9'' - Baylor</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_hart" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jason_hart.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jason_hart"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jason Hart<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 3'' - Syracuse</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div><div style="text-align:center;font-weight:bold;font-size:large">VS.</div>
<div id="homeTeamImages" style="text-align:center"><table border="0" align="center"><tr><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_chris_duhon.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/chris_duhon"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Chris Duhon<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Duke</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_andres_nocioni.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Andres Nocioni<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">SF - 6' 7'' - Angentina</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_darius_songaila.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darius_songaila"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Darius Songaila<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PF - 6' 8'' - Wake Forest</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td><td align="center" valign="top"><table><tr><td valign="top"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo" style="font-size:x-small; color:black"><img src="http://www.nba.com/media/act_jannero_pargo.jpg" border="0"></a></td></tr><tr><td valign="bottom" align="center"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black"><a href="http://www.nba.com/playerfile/jannero_pargo"><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">Jannero Pargo<br></span><span style="text-align:center; font-size:x-small; color:black">PG - 6' 1'' - Arkansas</span></a></span></td></tr></table></td></tr></table></div></div>
</div>


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

The Chicago Bulls hope to collect their second straight win on their season-high seven-game West Coast swing when they visit the Sacramento Kings tonight (9:30 p.m. CT | TNT/ESPN Radio 1000). 

Ben Gordon scored 30 points and Darius Songaila added a season-best 21 off the bench for Chicago (21-27) in Wednesday's 110-107 victory over Denver. 

After leading by as much as 20 points, Tyson Chandler came up with a game-saving block with 15 seconds remaining for the Bulls, who won in Denver for the first time since the 1997.98 season. 

Brad Miller and Kevin Martin scored 22 points and Ron Artest added 18 as the Sacramento Kings (21-27) posted a 104-96 triumph over Memphis on Tuesday. 

Since Artest joined the Kings six games ago, their defense has steadily improved, allowing an average of 93.7 points while limiting their opponents to 42 percent shooting. Prior to Artest's arrival, Sacramento surrendered more than 100 points a game. 

The two teams split the season series last year, with each winning on its home court. However, Chicago has lost 11 of its last 12 contests against Sacramento, including the last six at ARCO Arena. 

Probable Bulls Starters 

Guard 12 Kirk Hinrich 6-3 | 190 
Guard 7 Ben Gordon 6-3 | 200 
Forward 9 Luol Deng 6-9 | 220 
Forward 3 Tyson Chandler 7-1 | 235 
Center 24 Othella Harrington 6-9 | 235 

Probable Kings Starters 

Guard 10 Mike Bibby 6-2 | 190 
Guard 23 Kevin Martin 6-7 | 185 
Forward 93 Ron Artest 6-7 | 260 
Forward 9 Kenny Thomas 6-7 | 245 
Center 52 Brad Miller 7-0 | 261 


Injury Report 

Bulls 
Chris Duhon (left thigh contusion) is probable and Eric Piatkowski (left foot inflammation) is questionable. For a full report and the latest on Bulls' injuries, check out the AthletiCo Injury Report at Bulls.com. 

Kings 
Bonzi Wells (strained right groin) is out. 

Series Notes 
With a 107-102 win in the season series finale last year, Chicago has knotted up the all-time series through 132 meetings (66-66) ... Chicago has dropped 11 of the last 12 decisions to Sacramento, including six consecutive at ARCO Arena ... prior to the Bulls' current losing streak in the series, they won six in-a-row over the Kings with three series sweeps from the 1995.96 to 1997.98 ... Chicago's last win at Sacramento was a 103-88 triumph on Nov. 23, 1997 ... the Bulls are 9-10 against the Kings in Sacramento.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Good work on the game thread Kukoc.

I really hope the Bulls can pick up a W here. This team needs to turn around ASAP if it is going to salvage this season.


----------



## LuolDeng (Feb 22, 2004)

I see tonight as a big big swing type game. If we can pull off another tough road win after last night then I think we might string together some W’s. A loss tonight and it’s just like we have done all season, win, lose, lose, win, lose a few more. Need a win tonight to hopefully start a streak.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

If it helps, the Bulls are 6-2 when I watch the game, and I'll be watching tonight. :cheers:


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Sacramento is definitely beatable. Tonight is Ben's test against one of the league's best defenders in Artest. I agree that if we win this, we could string a few together, hopefully enough to get us back in the playoff race. We need to salvage something over this road trip. They actually came out with a lot of energy in the Hornets game, the last back-to-back we played (it was other mistakes, not tiredness, that cost them that game). I want to see that again today (the energy, not the loss  ).


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Arco Arena looks like a school in that picture.

I'm hopin we play like we did last night, but that might be asking alot on the second night of a road trip back-to-back.

This would be a huge one for getting the team back on track.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

JRose5 said:


> I'm hopin we play like we did last night


You mean like we did getting the 20 point lead or how we did giving it up? 

Arco's always a hard place to travel to. Those fans are insane. It does look like a school.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

JRose5 said:


> Arco Arena looks like a school in that picture.


LOL, that's so funny, I agree.

http://www.arcoarena.com/default.asp?lnopt=2&pnopt=0

Seems like a strange place. This pic looks a lot like my high school.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

There's a better one I saw once with the whole stadium in neon green, but I can't find it now.

Not much else to do in Sacto than go see the Kings I guess.


----------



## PowerWoofer (Jan 5, 2006)

The only ones that pose threats on the Kings are Artest, Miller and Bibby. The rest should be easy enough to defend, and hopefully the Bulls can win this one. Also, good game last night. I watched it on WGN, although the last quarter sucked, the rest of the game was wicked. GO BULLS!! :banana:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

lol I can't wait to see Nocioni go head to head with Artest


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Big game for the Bulls tonight would be a great game to start stringing some wins together.
Tyson must continue to have a big game to match Miller.
Gordon hopefully will still be hot.
Hinrich must play some defence tonight or we will get torched by bibby.
Noicioni and Artest would be a great matchup to watch.

Push the ball up quickly as much as you can to eliminate their halfcourt defence which is preety good.

GO BULLS!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

nanokooshball said:


> lol I can't wait to see Nocioni go head to head with Artest


One of my friends and I agreed that if Noc and Artest were to get into a fight in this game, someone would probably die - and it likely wouldn't be either Noc or Artest. :bsmile:


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

nanokooshball said:


> lol I can't wait to see Nocioni go head to head with Artest


evacuation!

anyway, watching heat-mavs tonight, made me realize how disappointing it is that we'll NEVER have a game where we're up 20+ late in the game and can afford to play our scrubs for a quarter and a half. What does it say about us that Miami and Denver were both in somewhat similar situations--down 20+ late--yet the heat sat everyone and denver kept their guys in, knowing we would let them come back?

come on, you wouldn't want to see a Pargo-Basden (if they call him back up)-Pike-James Thomas-Malik lineup go off on someone, just once? I guess not.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

How many more hours or minutes till this game starts!!!!?


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Kirk: who were you looking at?


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

giantkiller7 said:


> Kirk: who were you looking at?


that boy aint right


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Luol passed! How has this not been reported yet?

He was being eaten alive by the DT and looked like he was still looking to take the shot.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

LOL @ Artest: "Wearing #93 represents infinite intensity."

how so?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Luol had the ball once and Artest was all over him. Looks like it's going to be a tough night for Deng.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

You guys can trash Othella all you want, but I've always loved the guy...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Chandler is working so hard but nothing is going down for him.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Classic Chandler passes to the guy waiting to check in.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

nice drive by Hinrich. if he has to work that hard for just a 2 point layup....yeech.

Duhon from three. MISS.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

spongyfungy said:


> Chandler is working so hard but nothing is going down for him.



Not true, his shooting percentage continues to plummet..........JK


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

Couple questionable no-calls early on.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Bulls going to the basket and getting no calls early


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Bulls going to the basket and getting no calls early


That's not it, we're just a perimeter-oriented team.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Y the f*** did Skiles pull BG out so early?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh skiles your a genious mate!
A player who has been getting 30 plus points for you and you pull him out early for what reason!


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

get around those screens Ben!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

2:57 CHI - Loose ball foul on T. Chandler 
2:57 SAC - Offensive rebound 
2:58  SAC - R. Artest misses a 17-foot jumper along the right baseline 
3:04 SAC - S. Abdur-Rahim offensive rebound 
3:06 SAC - M. Bibby misses a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing 
3:10 SAC - K. Thomas offensive rebound 
3:12 SAC - R. Artest misses a 26-foot three-pointer from the right wing 
3:20 SAC - R. Artest defensive rebound 

yuck :raised_ey


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Our idiotic coach just totally threw the entire team off rhythm by benching Ben for a missed defensive assignment . It sure must've been torturous for him to see Ben score so much lately.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

For the audio : http://stream2.oglecom.com/wrhl.asx


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

He just brought Ben in to yell at him.

He's back in the game and scored an easy two on a backdoor cut.

Sweetney takes the ball down the court and gives it to Nocioni and he blows the gimme.

Songaila there for the followup.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Songaila is one pathetic rebounder.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

LMAO, Sweetney running the break


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Kerr said genetic issue.. he best shutup

jumpball Songaila-Kenny Thomas.


----------



## TripleDouble (Jul 26, 2002)

Bulls are playing like an old team playing back-to-backs.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

OziBull said:


> 2:57 CHI - Loose ball foul on T. Chandler
> 2:57 SAC - Offensive rebound
> 2:58 SAC - R. Artest misses a 17-foot jumper along the right baseline
> 3:04 SAC - S. Abdur-Rahim offensive rebound
> ...


In our defense, those were all long boards that just happened to bounce right to Kings players. Not much you can do about those.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Bibby drains two FT's.

Duhon brings it up. to Gordon. circles. jumper MISS.

Gordon goes for a Kevin Martin fake and gets fouled....dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

BG just picked up his 2nd PF. 

Skiles jumps with excitement!


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Really, really crappy quarter for the Bulls. Gordon's hot streak appears to be over.


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

bulls look pretty flat. national television does that to them sometimes.


:sigh:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Thanks heaps for the audio spongy!
Did gordon look a bit rattled after skiles benched him early? Now has 2 fouls :eek8:


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Lowest 1st quarter score for the season for the bulls. 28% shooting, shot 25 times but not connecting!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

lol, as they talk about Nocioni's 3 pt shooting, he gets blocked by Garcia...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I want to kill the person who made that zales jewelry commercial.


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Duhon please stop taking 3's...

At least Noc's shot is falling, Ben looked off early, but we know he can just turn it on out of nowhere


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

spongyfungy said:


> I want to kill the person who made that zales jewelry commercial.


How about the guy that decides to play 3 times every break!


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Hinrich drives and gets fouled? NO WAY. HALLELUJAH


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

BullSoxChicagosFinest said:


> Duhon please stop taking 3's...
> 
> At least Noc's shot is falling, Ben looked off early, but we know he can just turn it on out of nowhere


 you know pretty much anyone on our team does that


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

17 points for martin so far in the first half 
Whos guarding him


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Kerr might think fatigue is a factor for the Bulls, but I think it has a lot more to do with the fact that they don't guard 3 point shooters.


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

OziBull said:


> 17 points for martin so far in the first half
> Whos guarding him


Trick question. Nobody.

"De-fense..."


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Our offense has been our problem. 26 points with less than five in the half? That's nasty.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Gordon with the shot and airball but Deng there for the catch and layup.

Brad Miller for three. ARRRGHHH


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

There's Deng with alot of time on the shot clock, just taking that jumper.....


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

This game is pretty frustrating to watch.

get off my tv set ERNIE


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

What the hell? They cut away during the gameplay


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

Man, we look dog tired. Looking ahead of time, this looked like a somewhat unwinnable game for us, and it's playing out that way.

Yuck.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

That was a nice play. Sweetney trapped on the double team and he gets it out to Songaila. Duhon for the open three. THANK YOU.

He better have made that. He was square to the basket and WIDE open.


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

Can't be sure, but I think Brad Miller took 4 steps before the refs called a foul on the Bulls instead of traveling.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

51-31 game :sigh:

Duhon sucks.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Duhon drives blocked Garcia.

Artest for three. GOOD... wow we do not look good tonight

Songaila to the line.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

GEEZ a 32 point half? WHAT IS THAT.


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

What's with that goofy *** get up cheryl Miller has on?


----------



## uracornball (Nov 13, 2002)

This team's offense is pretty horrible if Gordon or Hinrich arent hitting


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Both these teams are 21-27? One looks like NBA champs and the other... I don't need to say it.


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Nobody is guarding the three point line. Skiles decides to single out the guy who's been carrying the team offensively. Brilliant.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Wow TNT crew laying the smack down on the Bulls

"The Kings are doing this, the kings are doing that"

Barkely inturupts:

"Well they are playing the Bulls"

Reggie Miller:

"Chicago's not the greatest team but..."

Honestly, I've never been less worried about a 19 point halftime defecit. This game will be within 3 points at some point in the second half, and if you don't agree then you haven't been watching the Bulls a lot this year.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

UMfan83 said:


> Wow TNT crew laying the smack down on the Bulls
> 
> "The Kings are doing this, the kings are doing that"
> 
> ...


 I 100% agree. We will make this game close. Bulls are lacking concentration right now. We did this against the Mavericks so why not the Kings?


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

but what is it about the bulls stinkin' it up on tnt? charles didn't even watch the game.



tonight i'm thinkin' the good news is the all-star break is soon upon us, which is good, since they look out of gas lately. 


who is this kevin martin? he's the winner of the bulls customary "make me an all-star goodie bag". it's not funny anymore.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Can anybody remember the last time Othella did something positive on the floor?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Who's guarding Kevin Martin?


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

This is embarrsing!
Someone at least heat up on the starting lineup!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Ben misses wide open jumper 

Someone set the tone for him tonight.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Way to go captin kirk travelling


----------



## giantkiller7 (Feb 9, 2006)

How many steps did Kenny Thomas take after that last rebound? 4?

The refs sure aren't helping matters tonight, but I don't expect that on the road, especially at Arco. We need to shoot better than 30%, and 1 for 10 from deep.

This game is so ridiculously disappointing. I thought we could get a W streak off this.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

I'm done with this game.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

LOL

Yahoo's game page shows "Top Performers"

K. Martin 6-9 23 Pts, 5 Rebs, 2 Assists
T. Chandler 0-2 1 Pts, 12 Rebs, 0 Assists


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

4 fouls in 4 min for sweets! Nice job :raised_ey


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

Come on that's gotta be a foul...


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

9 stops and 9 threes and we're back in this.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

COme on guys, we are only a Gordon career high from being back in this game. :curse:


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

What a terrible display. We're shooting under *30%* from the field, and the game is in the 3rd quarter. 

Hinrich, Gordon and Duhon combining for a stellar 16 points on 5-23 from the field, 5 assists, 7 turnovers.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ugh.

Pitchers and catchers report next week at least.

Anyone going to spring training?

Classic outside shooting team. Live by the 3, die by the three.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

I was just about to say if skiles puts pargo in for gordon im going to scream! 
Yes hes having an off night but bloody oath the whole team is! Including your pets hinrich and duhon!!
I dont know !!


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

11 stops and 11 threes and we're back in it.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

I retract what I said. Let's hope we don't set any records in futility.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Q1 15 points
Q2 17 points
Q3 10 points

You don't win if you don't score


----------



## Babble-On (Sep 28, 2005)

Boooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

The very sad thing is not one person on our roster has hit double figures in points and theres only 2 and half min left in the 3rd quarter :eek8:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> 11 stops and 11 threes and we're back in it.


If Stern implements a 4 or 5 point shot to the NBA game before the end of this contest we might make a game of it.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

What two current Bulls uniform numbers will this final ***-kicking deficit end up in between?

I'm going with Darius Songalia and James Thomas.


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> If Stern implements a 4 or 5 point shot to the NBA game before the end of this contest we might make a game of it.


If all our shots count as 5 points, and all of their shots count as 1 point, then maybe, perhaps, we could make a game of it.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Skiles to Nocioni: "Bring me the head of Francisco Garcia"


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

Boooooooooooo.

I seriously hope Paxson plan works. I'll be praying we land the top pick in 2007 and hope Oden is our salvation.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Chandler hit a jumper.

The Sacto radio team took that opportunity to rip the Bulls for trading Brand for Chandler.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls comeback has started.

They're only down 24 now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Pargo is a straight up ballhog.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

It must really suck having to lose Songaila from your bench and have to replace him with Abdur-Rahim.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

If Gordon is not in to start the 4th quarter i swear im going to put a contract on skiles head :curse: 
Does anyone think skiles is the coach that will one day make us successful? I know its been brought up heaps but yeh wat u guys think? When is he contracted to?


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Buy/Sell:

Bulls 75 points


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

DaBullz said:


> Buy/Sell:
> 
> Bulls 75 points


If they get to 75 points i would be pleasntly surprised!!


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Who is starting this quarter ! Please tell me gordons in there?


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

no

Sweetney, Duhon, Songaila Nocioni Pargo


----------



## ndistops (Oct 31, 2005)

kukoc4ever said:


> What two current Bulls uniform numbers will this final ***-kicking deficit end up in between?
> 
> I'm going with Darius Songalia and James Thomas.


Michael Sweetney


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

:curse: :curse: :curse: 
I hate you skiles


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

TNT announcers ask "when's the last time a team hasn't had a guy score double figures?"


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

DaBullz said:


> TNT announcers ask "when's the last time a team hasn't had a guy score double figures?"


Songaila will end up in double figures, so moot question.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Sacto has 25 FTs to our 15!!!! Damn refs are at it again.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

hopefully that rejection will stop Pargo from shooting.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Malik showed up to play baby. Hell yah.


----------



## OziBull (Nov 7, 2004)

Why has Othela only played 9 min and 4 points and 3 rebounds.
Skiles has dimensia
And can i say hes an absolute idiot


----------



## McBulls (Apr 28, 2005)

Why would TNT waste resources on a game in which the visiting team is playing a back-to-back game in the middle of a long road trip? The producers blew it on this one.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

OziBull said:


> Why has Othela only played 9 min and 4 points and 3 rebounds.
> Skiles has dimensia
> And can i say hes an absolute idiot


 honestly it doesn't matter. We weren't winning when he was in so we can't get caught up in stats.


----------



## Sham (Dec 2, 2002)

Do you think Malik Allen will get Jermaine O'Neal's starting spot in the All Star game?


----------



## theanimal23 (Mar 2, 2005)

For a guy who only gets to see Bulls games on ESPN/TNT/ABC, and follows them through gamecasts/BBB.net, I can say this about tonight's game:

Chandler is finally playing well. 16 rebounds halfway through the 4th, damn impressive. He had a 1 on 1 fastbreak early in the game, and you can't expect a big man to dribble that well. But he got fouled, which is good. He had a posession where he had 2 offensive rebounds (late 1st qtr?). He didn't score, and it was due to the lack of strength and offensive ability. He was right under the rim.

Our team will live and die as a jump shooting team. We need our guards to drive more often to the hoop. Kirk did this at times. We are strictly a team that drives around screens, and kicks it out to another guy.

Our D is no where near as physical or intense as it was last year. 

We got holes to fill this offseason, we all know that. Lets hope we go after the right pieces.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

McBulls said:


> Why would TNT waste resources on a game in which the visiting team is playing a back-to-back game in the middle of a long road trip? The producers blew it on this one.


 I'm as embarrassed as anyone but the last people we should be angry at are the schedulers. We were a good team who made the playoffs last year so we were rewarded with nationally televised games. 

Blame the players, the coaches, gm or the organization.


----------



## DaBullz (Jul 15, 2002)

Over 75 was good.


----------



## UMfan83 (Jan 15, 2003)

Whoops, I was pretty wrong about that whole "we'll make it a game" prediction at halftime. At least we outscored them in the second half (by 1).

Good to see Barkley still taking out his lack of title frustrations on the Bulls after 8 years. You'll never have a ring Charles!


----------



## BullSoxChicagosFinest (Oct 22, 2005)

At least Miami took some heat (rimshot) off of us

These losses happen, been an iffy year, but I'll damn well take this over a complete struggle to get near 20 wins during an entire season


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

I havent seen game yet, tivod it so will watch later, but 2 things jump out at me from the box score. No starters scored in double digits? Has that ever happened? Second, Sweetney fouled out in 9 minutes of action?


----------



## MikeDC (Jul 16, 2002)

rlucas4257 said:


> I havent seen game yet, tivod it so will watch later, but 2 things jump out at me from the box score. No starters scored in double digits? Has that ever happened? Second, Sweetney fouled out in 9 minutes of action?


Don't bother... there's no reason to put yourself through watching this game. I turned it off early in the 4th. Absolutely pitiful.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Mikedc said:


> Don't bother... there's no reason to put yourself through watching this game. I turned it off early in the 4th. Absolutely pitiful.


The advantage of having to be up very early every morning is it's next to impossible for me to stay up late. I fell asleep during the first quarter - sort of like some Bulls players it seems - and woke up right before third quarter. Sleep makes games so much quicker.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

narek said:


> The advantage of having to be up very early every morning is it's next to impossible for me to stay up late. I fell asleep during the first quarter - sort of like some Bulls players it seems - and woke up right before third quarter. Sleep makes games so much quicker.


I went to bed at midnight (halftime). I figured it wasn't worth watching another half of sluggish basketball only to have to be up a few hours later. If the Bulls made a comback - great! I'd read about it here and in the on-line papers. If they continued to play sluggish (which they pretty much apparently did) then I didn't miss anything.

Glad I choose sleep! I think they'll show up a bit better against the Clips. They'll probably lose, but I think they'll at least have some energy.


----------



## Ron Cey (Dec 27, 2004)

You could see 5 minutes into the game that they were dead. Games like that happen.

I don't know if I'm wierd or what, but I expect several of those a season even with a good team. When they happen, I don't get bothered by it at all. 

What drives me crazy and puts me on the ledge is the blown leads and inability to close out games. Those are the things to be concerned with, not the random blowout near the tail end of a 7 game road trip.

I hate to say this, but Sunday is getting *close* to qualifying as a "must win". Yikes.


----------

